

NSA Says It Would Welcome Public Advocate At FISA Court - RougeFemme
http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2014/01/09/261079074/nsa-says-it-would-welcome-public-advocate-at-fisa-court

======
higherpurpose
Probably because they want to _keep_ the FISA Court. I would at the very least
replace every single judge in that Court, and make their election a lot more
democratic and open, and we'd need to see annual statistics about their
rulings. If they rubber-stamp NSA's requests 99.999 percent of the time, we
should know about it.

Then again, isn't the whole purpose of the FISA Court to rubber stamp and give
"general warrants" to the NSA? (which _are_ unconstitutional). So maybe we
should get rid of it for good, and let NSA get normal warrants from normal
Courts.

